# Vista network connection identifying but no internet



## sjcomp (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello,

I have three laptops connected to the wireless network. One with xp, one with Vista Home and the third with Vista Business. All with DHCP enabled. All connected to the same network.

All three laptops were able to connect to the wireless connection a few weeks ago. Now the laptop Vista Business can not access internet. I see the network, but it goes to "Identifying" stage and ends up having local access only with the message "Unidentified network". I doubt anything was changed on the network side, so I'm blaming the laptop itself. I tried the following things:
From this thread

```
netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled
```
and I also have reset the winsock and ip stacks, something along the following lines (I forgot exactly what were the commands)

```
netsh winsock reset global
netsh int ipv4 reset global
netsh int ipv6 reset global
```
It did not change anything.

Wirless adapter for the computer in question has description "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection". I do not have access to the wireless router.

The question is how can I make Vista Business work with the wireless network again?

I did have similar problems in other places, when I can see networks but get local access only, while other laptops with XP running on them can connect without problems.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remove any stored wireless profiles and do a new connection and enter any encryption keys. Try to connect, and I'd like to see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sjcomp (Mar 2, 2008)

Here it is:


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-D1-B5-08
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.92.173(Preferred) 
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-2F-70-57
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{96F540E3-21F4-4A0B-9B61-4929A90E5BA9}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{625F0230-BB54-4D76-AB24-8331A7FCBD32}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{625F0230-BB54-4D76-AB24-8331A7FCBD32}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```
Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:

*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog

*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._

*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:*

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.

The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since you could connect wirelessly in the past, before doing any of the above I suggest that you disable encryption on the router and try to connect that way. If successful you should be able to re-enable encryption and reconnect.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Terry,


> I do not have access to the wireless router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Dang! I remember seeing that yesterday, but missed it today. Thanks, John.

I think somebody better make friends with whoever does have access to it.


----------



## sjcomp (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks JohnWill. I think I've seen this in the other thread, so I tried it as well and it did not change anything.

The networks are unsecure, so there is no encription going on.
btw, this is the resulst of ipconfig from xp computer (the one I use to access internet right now):

```
Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LaptopXP
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ma.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-6B-3F-16-C0

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : hsd1.ma.comcast.net.
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-23-69-F2-2D
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.71.226
                                            68.87.73.242
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 03, 2008 9:32:14 AM
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 04, 2008 9:32:14 AM
```
Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Start - services.msc (type "services.msc" in the search box at the bottom after clicking on the Start orb). In the resulting window make sure the DHCP Client service has Status of Started.

You may have a 3rd party firewall (internet security) that got misconfigured and is now blocking all access, including getting a dynamic IP configuration.


----------



## sjcomp (Mar 2, 2008)

DHCP is enabled and service is running. I have McAfee running (that would be the closest thing to the 3d party firewall I have), but it does not seem to influence the probelm. When I disable it, nothing changes. I disabled windows firewall as well, though it did not help either.

Anything else I can try?

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If McAfee is or includes the firewall uninstall or properly configure it. 'Disable' or 'turn off' only works sometimes.


----------



## sjcomp (Mar 2, 2008)

I've uninstalled McAfee, and restrated the computer. Did not solve the problem. Other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## nerdincolorado (Jun 28, 2007)

Did this happen when you installed AIM?

Matt


----------



## sjcomp (Mar 2, 2008)

Matt, no I did not install AIM. I had similar problem with other networks for a year now  Which makes me think that it's not due to a specific application, or if it is, the application always has been on my laptop then. I never bothered trying to figure out why I can connect to some networksi in some places and not others (while xp laptop can). But now I'm determined to figure it out 

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One thing we maybe haven't tried yet is to make sure you have the latest driver for that Intel adapter from your laptop manufacturer's web site.

When people still have trouble on XP with an Intel adapter I suggest trying the Intel Proset utility to manage it instead of the built-in Windows one. I don't know if that is appropriate here; don't know if Intel provides a Vista version, plus the Vista utility (in my opinion) works far better than the XP one.


----------



## sjcomp (Mar 2, 2008)

It looks like Base Filtering Engine was the source of the problem. When I stopped it, I was able to connect to the network. After searching the net I found a link to this article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928233
I'll test it after the reboot, but I'm writing this while I have a connection


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That link is in John's post #4. How was the Base Filtering Engine the problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The broadcast flag is a known compatibility issue with some routers. That's why it's in my list of clips.


----------



## Birdman2000 (Jul 3, 2008)

sjcomp: This issue took me a week of Googling and cursing Vista before I found the solution on this forum. Thank you so much for the solution to this very irritating problem. I made the change that you indicated and now my Vista wireless notebook connects quickly and easily to my networks. THANK YOU!!!! Here is the Microsoft KB that fixes this problem that you posted above: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928233


----------

